# Bikes headed to Memory Lane fall 2017



## rideahiggins (Oct 4, 2017)

Bikes headed to Memory Lane this month.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 4, 2017)

More bikes


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 4, 2017)

heres some more going


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 10, 2017)

any more bikes comeing and parts . thee Shelby sold ,is going back to Shelby ohio which is nice to see .from bicycle larry


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 12, 2017)

It looks like the Cabers are bringin' it to Memory Lane on the 26th!
Don't miss it.


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 13, 2017)

I have a few that I don't intend to take home.  Here we go.  I trade up and do all kinds of negotiating.
Let's make it happen.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 14, 2017)

More bikes.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 14, 2017)

Slight chance I'll get to make it, but I'd be bringing these along.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 14, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Slight chance I'll get to make it, but I'd be bringing these along.View attachment 692342 View attachment 692343 View attachment 692348 View attachment 692349 View attachment 692350 View attachment 692351



hope you can make it you got some nice ones .from bicycle larry


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 14, 2017)

Th


bicycle larry said:


> hope you can make it you got some nice ones .from bicycle larry



Thanks Larry, it would be good to see you again my friend!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 14, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Slight chance I'll get to make it, but I'd be bringing these along.View attachment 692342 View attachment 692343 View attachment 692348 View attachment 692349 View attachment 692350 View attachment 692351



Great bikes Frank.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 14, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Th
> 
> Thanks Larry, it would be good to see you again my friend!



you to thanks for putting these on , keep them comeing


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 14, 2017)

Is Pedal Junky being a bicycle tease?  
There must be a word for that in the urban dictionary.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 14, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Slight chance I'll get to make it, but I'd be bringing these along.View attachment 692342 View attachment 692343 View attachment 692348 View attachment 692349 View attachment 692350 View attachment 692351



That bent tank Roadmaster is gorgeous.


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 19, 2017)

Another bike coming to the party.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 20, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Slight chance I'll get to make it, but I'd be bringing these along.View attachment 692342 View attachment 692343 View attachment 692348 View attachment 692349 View attachment 692350 View attachment 692351




And another. It's official now, I've got the time off work, going to Memory Lane! Woo-hoo!


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm mostly bring parts.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 20, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> hope you can make it you got some nice ones .from bicycle larry



 Larry, I'll see'ya there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Slight chance I'll get to make it, but I'd be bringing these along.View attachment 692342 View attachment 692343 View attachment 692348 View attachment 692349 View attachment 692350 View attachment 692351




Dang Frank you getting out of collecting? Hope not. V/r Shawn


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 21, 2017)

Bringing a few, unless I change my mind before I load the trailer!

Silverking has no saddle!

 

 

 

 

Bringing the Sidewinder to ride around, if someone has to have it I might listen to an offer. Joe


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 21, 2017)

These and a few more for sure .


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 21, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Slight chance I'll get to make it, but I'd be bringing these along.View attachment 692342 View attachment 692343 View attachment 692348 View attachment 692349 View attachment 692350 View attachment 692351



Is that a Peoria king badge on the schwinn double bar roadster?? Great looking bike along with all the other ones!


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 21, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Is that a Peoria king badge on the schwinn double bar roadster?? Great looking bike along with all the other ones!



Thanks, it an Admiral badged bike.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 23, 2017)

I will bring these along too .


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow Terry, beautiful Jaguar's, love the red one! Joe


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you ,just to let everyone know the hoppy has sold.so she will not be making the trip.


----------



## FreddieFarmall (Oct 24, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 696622 View attachment 696619 View attachment 696618 View attachment 696620 I will bring these along too .




That red Jaguar is to die for!! Could you tell me what year it is and price? Also curious what the black non-Schwinn is. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 24, 2017)

Which red one are you referring too .2 speed kick back or 3 speed . I have two Red ones and one black one going . Black also a two speed kick back . 650 for 3 speed , 950 for red kick back and 850  for black .3 speed is a 59 not sure on other two . Hope this helps .


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 25, 2017)

The last one to go on the trailer


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 25, 2017)

reel nice roadmaster terry ,see you tomorrow   from bicycle larry


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you Larry ,its a fleetwing too.Pretty cool bike .


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll be there Friday. I can deliver any of the bikes or parts I have listed for sale, otherwise not planning on bringing anything.


----------

